# looking for your best RV stories



## hammerling (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi, everyone -
I've been enjoying reading your posts. I'm working on an article for a new magazine about RV'ing, and I would love to hear your favorite stories from the road -- can be funny, strange, scary, anything that really stands out in your mind! We would want to include your name and the city/state you hail from, and if we feature your story, we'll send you a free copy of the magazine when it comes out.
Thanks so much, I look forward to hearing from you!
Best,
Nina
-------------------------------------
Nina HÃ¤mmerling Smith
Senior Editor
John Brown Publishing
nina.hammerling@johnbrownpublishing.com


----------



## Four Winds (Feb 18, 2005)

looking for your best RV stories

  :evil:  :evil:  :laugh:  :blush:  This one still makes us laugh. We have a Class C Four Winds that we love to take the grandkids & family to see the 4th of July fireworks. That said, any RV gets a little "tight" with young children trying to be amused, feed everyone and using the "facilities". Which leads to.....our youngest grandchild needed some diaper rash cream which was dispensed in the bathroom. 
We spent the evening enjoying the park, fireworks, pizza and came home very tired. 
We use our RV as extra bedroom (ours) at the lake home when the family visits so we retired to it after trailing all the stuff for little ones back to house.  Now...remember the diaper rash....  my husband was getting ready for bed when he began mumbling then finally came out & asked "Is this new toothpaste?!! It's awful!! And it won't rinse off!!"  Yup, you guessed it; he'd grabbed the tube of diaper cream (to be fair, it WAS the same size as toothpaste).The look on his face when I explained what he'd used was priceless.  I couldn't help him much because I began to laugh so hard I couldn't stand up! If you know diaper cream, you know it's meant to withstand water...so...that stuff didn't want to come off! I suggested wiping off with wash cloth, then rinsing with rubbing alcohol...being the stubborn guy he is, he opted to rinse with Pepsi which only made him froth up! Each thing we tried just set me off laughing harder. then I worried what the neighbors and FAMILY might think about all our noise!! That made me laugh more.
In the morning, I was 1st up and out of RV so I could tell the tale...only I started laughing again & Don (Hubby) had to finish it.
Guess who always checks what he puts on his toothbrush now and I still get the giggles when I remember the incident (as do we all!)
Don/Susan Powell, Leonard, Michigan


----------

